# Clarksville, VA, Young F - Dutchess



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw this beautiful lady on my PF browsing, she looked so much like my girl who was PTS in March I clicked on her, and saw she was also named Dutch... Just killed me... I cannot take her. 











Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Dutchess: Petfinder


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

IF ANYONE is interested in this female, I have contacts directly at this shelter and it is about 45 minutes away. SHE is gorgeous. FYI even though this says SPCA, it is a very rural area and very poor. This place takes in a lot of dogs, rarely do they get a gorgeous shepherd like this. I hope she will go to a great home. The conditions are not that good here as well. :0(


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you know how old she is?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure, but the listing says young. Give them a call during working hours..


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I will try to follow up tomorrow, my connection is out of state on an emergency...
She stated to me on the phone today that this place is really not good for shepherds and that the conditions are pretty bad :0( They try hard, but are in such an economically deprived area, that this is how it is.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

She was adopted!!!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank goodness... I had to keep myself from looking at her.. I hope she went to a good home.


----------

